# Obsession Bows for 2011 (Staff positions available)



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

bump


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like a nice bow.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

*Here is a pic*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Really nice looking bow! I'm liking the way that grip looks!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Really sharp looking bow and like the specs. a/a & brace and great speed to congrats.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

great looking bow. Sure seems that compound have changed from my first Jenning compound 4 wheel bow in 1970 and or my first qas a staff shooter for PSE 2 wheel bow in 1976. Now still shoot as much as in the past but not having the same results on some days. BUt love to go and meet with other archers at the Sunday 3D shoots. I closed my bow shop this past spring so I can now have more time for just shooting and hunting. So many years I would be in the bow shop on opening day taking care of last minute broken bows and or new customers. Now I sure hope I can do the scounting to take a great buck this year. At 70 most archery mfg sure do not want to sponsor a older archer, but I sure think they miss the market as they do not show how easy to draw and shoot a bow is for the senior archer.

best to you on a fine looking product.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Here is the web site minus the www. southeasternmultimedia.com/obsessionx/


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

great looking bows.....I'll get a application filled out and be in touch! 
Best of luck in the 2011 year!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys! :set1_applaud:

Dennis will be going over them and making calls later this week and next week. This thing is a two way street, let us know what you can do to help us get the word out. I'll be posting up some pics of my bow just as soon as a few accessories get in. 

Until then, keep the applications coming!:cheers:


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like a great guy and company. To bad there is a single dealer in Iowa.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

It's not too late... Keep the apps coming! The application for the staff positions is at the top of the home page. Just copy and paste the info in an email to ([email protected]*(dot)*com) or print, fill it out and mail it in the old fashion way.

*Don't worry iowaguy, Dennis offers a 30 day return, if you aren't satisfied with the bow. * The staff positions are designed to get the bows out so the shops in your local area can see them and if they decide to carry the bows, you earn cash! When you get your hands on one, you will be impressed!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll have more pics and a video review up in the next week. Shooting my new Obsession tonight was easier to draw, faster and quieter than my 07 Alley. It was amazing to say the least. This is the bow I've been waiting for someone to build since 2008! The roller guard makes it smooth and the cams make it fast. It came with bowjax on both cables, but not on the string. I'm going to try a set of bowjax on the string to see if I can get it even more quiet. 

Stay tuned this is just getting exciting!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok guys, I set her up a little today and I'm liking what I'm seeing! This thing draws very smoothly and peaked out at 71.48 pounds. Vibration is almost non-existent and this thing is super quiet. The cams are made with added support to prevent any cam lean. You can see that up close in the last pic. The other pics show you the overall lay out of the bow and the graphics. I'm in love with the roller guard! I'll try to do a video review and have it up by next week.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Very nice looking bow. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Benwolf (May 26, 2011)

I can tell who designed this bow just by looking at it, great looking rig!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I shot a video review this past weekend on my new bow. You can see it here.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Did Dennis design this bow by himself? the reason I ask is after watching the video and getting a good look at the bow it looks like a designer i know may have had a hand in the bows design.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

ike_osu said:


> Did Dennis design this bow by himself? the reason I ask is after watching the video and getting a good look at the bow it looks like a designer i know may have had a hand in the bows design.


I don't know about all of that, but Dennis has been working with an engineer that I do not know the name of. He has been working at this particular bow for over a year now with cam design & making adjustments to the riser to get it just right.

It's a shooter any way you look at it though!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

You still have time to submit applications. Keep 'em coming!

Here is the video link again, in case you missed it. http://youtu.be/L2D_g9siNp0


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Just watched the video. The draw cycle appears really smooth. The bow reaction on the shot and sound was great. Looks like a winner all the way around.:smile:


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

You would be correct. Everyone that has shot mine loves the way it draws and I've got mine set on 71.5 pounds... 


The bows are being shipped out to the staff members starting this week. The latest batch just got in from being dipped. You'll start seeing more and more reviews about this bow in the coming weeks. I hope everyone is getting an application filled out if you want in, it won't last forever...

Thanks again for all the kind PMs and post.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

A little mid-week bump


----------



## the hound dog (Dec 23, 2007)

If you like to see one of these bows and like to shoot one come to RAC this weekend and they will have some there for us to check out. RAC info www.racarchery.com


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

the hound dog said:


> If you like to see one of these bows and like to shoot one come to RAC this weekend and they will have some there for us to check out. RAC info www.racarchery.com


I'll see you there!


----------



## the hound dog (Dec 23, 2007)

See you there


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

still open for apps?


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Send them in, Dennis has been on the road at trade shows & such for the last three weeks. He's coming home today and heading out to the RAC shoot in Griffin GA on Sunday to show off the bows to the local folks. He will be working around the shop this coming week shipping out bows and reviewing applications, so go on and get it in to him.

The bow riser, limb pockets and cams are machined in Georgia, the strings come from Idaho and the limbs are Barnsdale. It's a complete package that's great to shoot. 

Please be sure to include you phone number and Dennis will ring you up and chat for a few minutes.

Thanks for all the interest guys! You will NOT be disappointed in this bow, she is a great shooter!


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks good. Interested in trying a bow made here in GA.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I got in late last night from the RAC shoot over in Griffin GA. Had a great time and showed up almost every bow (except for one) on the Chrono. The Z7, PSE, Bowtech all had numbers that were lower or right at the Obsession with same poundage, draw length and arrow weight. 

One thing that surprised everyone was just how smooth this bow draws. I had two guys that could not believe how much weight they were drawing back when they drew my bow (71.48 pounds). One had a bad shoulder and has been limited to shooting in the low 60 pound range and the other was shooting in the upper 50's. Both said they would be able to shoot 68 - 70 pounds out of the Obsession with no problems at all.

I know a lot of folks don't remember the days of a round wheel bow, but that is what this new Obsession SS draws like. It also has good speed too with an IBO of 330. You can expect just under 300 fps with a hunting set-up after a little tweaking. Dead in the hand with a solid back wall. 

If you have a chance, you owe it to yourself to give this bow a test drive.

There will be lots of Obsession bows to be shot, and looked at this coming July 22 - 24 at the GON Blast in Macon, GA. If you are in the area, stop by and check them out.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 7, 2010)

Guys you owe it to yourself to shoot this bow. I'm the guy he was referring to that shot the 71lb Obsession after having some shoulder issues. My shoulder is not as bad as it used to be and it's getting better, but some high draw weight bows with harsh draw cycles seem to twist it all out of whack. I was pretty much dead set on getting a 65lb bow, but after shooting a couple yesterday, I'll have my maxed out 70lb bow Wednesday! This bow is smooth all the way through the draw cycle, there is no hump, zero vibration, it's deadly quiet, and absolutely no hand shock. I don't know how much more you could ask of a bow. Me and my brother followed behind Derik's crew at the RAC shoot throughout the course and I never even remember hearing Derik shoot and I was probably within 20-30yds most times he shot. This bow will account for a lot of deaths this fall and I can't wait.

Derik, I'm going to talk with Dennis when it gets closer but I'm hoping to help some with the booth at the Blast. Are you planning on being there? My bow should be ready to go way before then so I'll bring it along if I do.

-Steven


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I should be there all day Saturday and Sunday. I might even make it down for Friday, if I can beg off of work a little... Thanks for the kind words man, I love it when others do some of you bidding for you! LOL

Obsession is sponsoring the pop up target range this year, so bring some arrows!


----------



## the hound dog (Dec 23, 2007)

We will have them back at RAC July 10th as of right now.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, HD! We all had a great time.

The bows will be at the GON Blast in Macon on July 22 - 24 and at the Buckaramas in August, if folks are interested in coming to shoot one. When I find out what booth number, I'll pass that along too.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Guys, I've been answering PMs along the way. You can continue to do that if you wish or respond to this thread, if you have questions. If you just want to be considered for the staff, just go to the web site and complete the application link located at the top of the homepage.* www. southeasternmultimedia.com/obsessionx/ *

Dennis offers a 30 day money back offer, if you don't love the bow. You have no worries there. He doesn't want you to keep it if you don't love it, and that is understandable. If you like the 2 track cam system from any manufacturer, you owe it to yourself to get one of these bows. I am continually working with Dennis on R&D and ways to make the bow more bullet proof and quiet than it already is. I know what it takes to have a killer bow in the woods and we want to make it even better than that! 

I'm looking forward to talking with anyone interested, thanks for your time.

Derik


----------



## ssramage (Jun 7, 2010)

ttt

Guys, y'all need to check these bows out! You won't be sorry!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Guys the slots are filling up quickly. If you are interested, you need to go to the web site (http://www.southeasternmultimedia.com/obsessionx/) complete an application and get it sent in *ASAP* to be considered. 

I know this is a new, start up company, but I can assure you this is a great bow. Why shoot a bow for a discount and get nothing else to show for it...ever? This program you can earn a paycheck for getting these bows carried in your local shops! 

The bows sell themselves off the archery rack and Dennis will refund your money within 30 days if you're not 100% happy with the bow. 

Dennis also makes Bowhunters Fatal Obsession Scent. You can see it in action here: http://www.huntingfootage.com/videos?ri=5182


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

The web site is growing, bows are shipping out at a great rate and things are still looking up! Go to the web site and apply if you want a shot to be in at the ground level. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## the hound dog (Dec 23, 2007)

We will have them back at RAC July 10th so if you want to shoot one of these bow come on out and check them out.

www.racarchery.com


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

It looks like a hell of a bow. And the prostaff setup looks pretty good too. But how can you expect us poor Iowa boys to join a prostaff for a bow we can't even test drive. Send one to me in time for the rhinehart 100 and I'll make sure several people take it for a test drive. Then we'll talk. yeah, I didn't think so, but it was a good idea. Nice looking bow and specs. What's it weigh?


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

P&y only said:


> It looks like a hell of a bow. And the prostaff setup looks pretty good too. But how can you expect us poor Iowa boys to join a prostaff for a bow we can't even test drive. Send one to me in time for the rhinehart 100 and I'll make sure several people take it for a test drive. Then we'll talk. yeah, I didn't think so, but it was a good idea. Nice looking bow and specs. What's it weigh?


How many other bow makers will just send you one? Dennis will give you a 30 day period to either decide to keep the bow or get your money back. How many other bow makers will do that?

Oh, and bare bow is 3.4 pounds.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Pasinthrough said:


> How many other bow makers will just send you one? Dennis will give you a 30 day period to either decide to keep the bow or get your money back. How many other bow makers will do that?
> 
> Oh, and bare bow is 3.4 pounds.


 Thanks for the info on weight. So, I can order a bow, and shoot it for a month. And if i don't like it, I get a full refund? Is that in writing somewhere. Because if that's true, I guess i better pony up.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Just give Dennis a ring for all the details.478-997-0380


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

A little post July 4th bump. Hope everyone had a blast this past weekend! :toothy2:


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Mys2kal said:


> Looks good. Interested in trying a bow made here in GA.


Agreed!


----------



## ssramage (Jun 7, 2010)

If any of you are going to be around the Middle GA area this weekend, there will be plenty of Obsession bows at the RAC shoot on Sunday. There will be several folks, including me hopefully and pasinthrough, there shooting our bows and Dennis will be there with several bows for people to shoot as well. 

Here's a link to the site for the shoot with all of the details:
http://www.racarchery.com/index.php


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I even hear we might see a new camo pattern Sunday that will be available soon! Who knows ? ? ? ?


----------



## ssramage (Jun 7, 2010)

I've heard the same thing. I'm interested to see what it'll be. Also I think he'll have some short DL bows there too.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Come on out to the RAC shoot in Griffin GA this morning! You'll get to see the Obsession SS and a brand new bow Dennis will be bringing! Lots of guys have been wanting to take an SS for a test drive and today we'll have LOTS to choose from. 

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone. Gotta hit the road now... it's a 2.5 hour drive!!


----------



## the hound dog (Dec 23, 2007)

This is a great bow for a GA boy putting it together. It's not that big company or that other big company just a GA boy with a dream. If you think you want one of these bows don't for get to tell Dennis you want the RAC discount.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Dennis has another model coming soon! Just a little shorter in ATA, BH and a draw length of 25" to 28". It's a smoker for those vertically challenged shooters! Hound Dog, ones coming to you soon bro!


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome shooting bow here guys! Shot one this past weekend and was very impressed!


----------



## the hound dog (Dec 23, 2007)

Pasinthrough said:


> Dennis has another model coming soon! Just a little shorter in ATA, BH and a draw length of 25" to 28". It's a smoker for those vertically challenged shooters! Hound Dog, ones coming to you soon bro!


I can't wait need to get it tuned for hunting season.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 7, 2010)

More and more folks are joining the ranks guys! Be sure to get in on the ground floor and order your bow soon!


----------



## the hound dog (Dec 23, 2007)

the hound dog said:


> This is a great bow for a GA boy putting it together. It's not that big company or that other big company just a GA boy with a dream. If you think you want one of these bows don't for get to tell Dennis you want the RAC discount.


Don't forget the pass word.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

If you're gonna be anywhere close to Georgia this weekend, you really need to come to Macon and see the GON Outdoor Blast. You can find out more about it here: http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=151

Southern Woods & Waters will have a 3d course complete with moving deer. Be sure to bring your bow and at least 5 arrows! You can find out more here: http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2753&cid=177

Obsession Archery will be there and have plenty of bows for you to shoot, so please stop by, if you can!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Staff positions are filling up and will probably close out at the end of July. If you are interested, please complete the application or contact Dennis. His contact information is at the bottom of the application. http://www.southeasternmultimedia.com/obsessionx/proapp.pdf

Lots of interest with this bow and Dennis has new models in the works for 2012, so the R&D team has been BUSY!! Don't miss this ground floor opportunity!


----------



## ssramage (Jun 7, 2010)

If any of you are going to be in the middle GA area this weekend, be sure to stop by the GON Blast and check out the Obsession booth. These bows are getting into a lot of people's hands right now and so far the response has been extremely positive from everyone who has handled it. Do yourself a favor and check it out! If you're looking for a bow that you can hunt with and shoot 3D competitively with then the Obsession may just be the bow for you!


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

I spoke to Dennis yesterday on the phone, he seems like an awesome guy, I can't wait to check out this bow at the Buckarama in a few weeks


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope to see you there wolf! I saw applications come in from Wisconsin and Michigan on Saturday, so I know the word is getting out. If Dennis can just keep production up with the orders coming in, we'll be just fine. 

I can say the Obsession SS was a hit at the GON Blast this past weekend. Folks just couldn't believe how smooth the draw was, how solid the back wall was and how quiet it was.


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Pasinthrough said:


> I hope to see you there wolf! I saw applications come in from Wisconsin and Michigan on Saturday, so I know the word is getting out. If Dennis can just keep production up with the orders coming in, we'll be just fine.
> 
> I can say the Obsession SS was a hit at the GON Blast this past weekend. Folks just couldn't believe how smooth the draw was, how solid the back wall was and how quiet it was.


You definitely will, I'm still working on getting the Facebook for Obsession up and running, I ran into some issues with setting up another email with the same provider but I'm getting it worked out.

So Derik, when are you gonna post pictures of bow #2?


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, I've got the basic page up and running right now, everyone check it out, I'll be uploading more pictures and information as quickly as I can

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002760392036


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

timbawolf98 said:


> You definitely will, I'm still working on getting the Facebook for Obsession up and running, I ran into some issues with setting up another email with the same provider but I'm getting it worked out.
> 
> So Derik, when are you gonna post pictures of bow #2?



I got to get her all dressed up first. Another week or so and this jewel will be on display!


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Bring her into the Buckarama to show her off


----------



## ssramage (Jun 7, 2010)

ttt 

These things are flying out as quick as they're being made! Y'all be sure to give one a try!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, here is a couple o pic of my new x sticker and doe killer!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

A HUGE thanks to all that have contacted Obsession Archery over the past couple of months! With all of the responses we received, no doubt bows will be flying to dealers in the coming weeks. If anyone is still interested, just go to the web site and call the contact number. Depending on where in the country you are, we may still be able to help get you in the program.

Thanks again and have a great season everyone!


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

With any luck, I'll have an Obsession in my hands in the next few weeks, I met with Dennis this weekend and checked out the SS as well as the prototype for next year's hunting bow from them called the Lethal Force, this company is going to do big things in the next few years


----------



## ssramage (Jun 7, 2010)

GA season opened this past Saturday and the kills are rolling in. This bow is proving itself in a BIG way! Be sure to check them out when you get a chance. Here's my bow kill from this past Saturday:


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Got my Obsession a few weeks ago, still waiting to draw first blood, but the bow is really taking off. Anyone interested shoul fill out the staff application, you'll be impressed with the bow for sure


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Last weekend, my pal and I combined for 3 to start off our season. Sliksix shot a 132" 10 point and I shot a 3.5 year old 9 point and a doe less than 40 seconds later! These bows are quiet and deadly. You can see the video here: http://youtu.be/MgB1qD4Q3_s


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I just wanted to take a minute and let everyone know that Obsession Archery will have 3 new bow models coming out in 2012. We will have 31", 33" and a 35" ata bows available for sale shortly after the ATA show in January. These bows are gonna be FAST with good brace height too. All models will still be utilizing the patented 2 track cam system! *Be sure to find us at booth# 368 and shooting lane F20.*

If you are interested in being a part of the shooting staff, please go to the web site at: http://www.southeasternmultimedia.com/obsessionx/proapp.pdf and fill out the application.



You can look at the Obsession Facebook page here to see some great photos of game taken this past year. http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002760392036

*The best way to find out new information is to be our friend on FB!*


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Darn yet again another chance to be apart of something great. Just wish I had the funds to do it. Maybe next year. lol Good luck this coming year. And merry christmas.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Darn yet again another chance to be apart of something great. Just wish I had the funds to do it. Maybe next year. lol Good luck this coming year. And merry christmas.


Merry Christmas back at ya! I'll be posting new photos as soon as I get them in. Check back in to see what the 3D shooters have to say and what the final numbers are for the hunting setups are.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I got to see the new bows this week that will be unveiled by Obsession Archery at the ATA show next month. I think many will be pleased. I'm not posting pics or giving out any more specs, but I will give you the names of the three new bows. The *Sniper XS*, *Lethal Force*, and *Addiction* will certainly raise eyebrows at the show.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Excited to see the new bows. I sent an email last week about becoming part of the Ohio pro staff wonder if the 2012 bows would be part of that package.......


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

hearing a lot of good things on these bows..need to keep an eye on this company..think folks are going to be very happy when they see new bows this year.


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

Breathn said:


> hearing a lot of good things on these bows..need to keep an eye on this company..think folks are going to be very happy when they see new bows this year.


x2


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll be posting new photos from the ATA show of the new bows being shot just as soon as I am able. I think everyone will be happy with the direction Obsession Archery Inc. is headed. These new models will be the fastest 2 track cam bows on the market with a 7" brace height. Hunters, 3D shooters and spot shooters are all gonna love the new line up.


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Derik,
I'm excited for 2012 as well, hopefully going to stop by and see the old man and see what he's got up his sleeve this weekend. He was wanting me to go work the booth with you guys and to meet the sponsors for the show, but of course that Tuesday is my first day back at school for my final spring semester ever. Take plenty of pictures so I can see what all I missed


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

The 2012 line up certainly passes the eye test. They pass the draw and hold test too. And when I get a left handed model in my hands, I'll see if they pass the shooting test. They do draw and hold as good as it gets. The speeds they're shooting are just crazy for a 7 inch brace height. I might now have to make my Obsession SS my turkey bow.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Getting things ready and packed for the road trip to Ohio this weekend! If you have plans to be at the ATA show, please come by and give this new bow company a test drive. You won't believe how these bows shoot!


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Benwolf said:


> I can tell who designed this bow just by looking at it, great looking rig!


Yes, I wonder how many companies this makes? Number 5 if im not mistaken. Guess its better for all to keep him behind the scenes. Good luck.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Very Impressive 2012 line up, congrats!!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't think any of the bows will be for sale until after the ATA show. None of the demo bows will be for sale due to them being pre sold. Sorry guys, what we have right now is already sold...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm VERY interested in these bows!!!!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I will reply to all PM's once I return from this road trip. I am sure we will still have "limited" staff positions available. This thread was about the 2011 staff & with all the changes, and still being a new company, I don't think we will be able to take on many. I wish all of you had joined up & worked with us last year so you would have first option on renewing your contracts for 2012. 

The staff positions will be going through some changes, so please understand. I'll post more when I can.

Thanks to all that came by to shoot the bows this week!



Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

